# I just received my new Phrag. Schroderae



## abax (Sep 22, 2016)

from TheinNgo and it is gorgeous. The box was excellently
packed, the medium looked new and the plant is large and
very healthy. He also saved me ten dollars on shipping.
You just can't beat that, slipper folk. He's also expecting
new plants next week, so stay tuned.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

Where's the photo? oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 23, 2016)

Who is Thien? Ebay? Website? Vendor on ST?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

STF member?


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2016)

He's a new member here.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,
The two links below are my two Phrag. China Dragon division listed for sale on Ebay. The flower picture on the list is originally from the plant you will get. The reason I used Ebay for sale is because it is safe for both buyer and seller. 

PS: Thank Angela for your recommendation. Hope your Phrag will be doing well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172352222250?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172352226473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2016)

That sounds great, Angela. You love pink Phrags....so, I'm shocked that you did not already have a nice Schroderae. It's a hybrid that has stood up well to the test of time!


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2016)

John, I've been trolling for one for quite a while. I just
didn't want a seedling and a plant the size of the one I just
received from ThienNgo is hard to find.

OMG, I've never seen such a bright red China Dragon.
Gorgeous plants.

Eric, I was just bragging on you to Tony at Let'stalk and
this is the thanks I get!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2016)

Okay, mercy for now.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice Angela. Which division did you get?




ThienNgo Le said:


> Hello everyone,
> The two links below are my two Phrag. China Dragon division listed for sale on Ebay. The flower picture on the list is originally from the plant you will get. The reason I used Ebay for sale is because it is safe for both buyer and seller.
> 
> PS: Thank Angela for your recommendation. Hope your Phrag will be doing well.
> ...



I had been wondering if that was you on Ebay. Now I know.


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2016)

Ted, I bought a Schroderae. I wish I had enough orchid
budget money for another China Dragon. Both of the CDs Thien posted are gorgeous. Busted for the month.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Angela, He has sold a few divisions of Schroderae lately. I was curious which cultivar you picked up?


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2016)

Ted, I'll have to look at the tag tomorrow. I haven't entered it into my inventory yet. I remember the pot
has a number on the side. Do I remember the #...noooo.
Old lady leaking brain cells...don't tell anyone.


----------

